# MAINE in July!



## vjag67 (May 24, 2015)

Looking to enjoy a week or 2 in MAINE.  2 seniors.  Non-smoking and no pets.
Flexible July 6th - July 20th.   
Thanks.


----------



## silentg (May 24, 2015)

Join Tug $15.00 check Marketplace, I saw a place in Maine in August for rent.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (May 24, 2015)

Beware though----it is a high demand time.  You are looking for one of our 4 or 5 Good weather weeks out of 52!!   :rofl:

Pat


----------



## sca6 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Maine Availability !*

Sent both an email as well as a private message. If you still are looking for something let us know.


----------



## vjag67 (Jun 13, 2015)

No longer needed...found accommodations.  Thank You.


----------

